# Help me ID this umm thing!!



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

It kinda looks like an eel of some sort or maybe a fish because of the body but it has a flat head with antenae and 6 legs at the very front. It is about 3 inches long and kinda has a flat tail with what look like fins that come to a point, I do not think I am doing a great job describing it but here are a couple pics. In the pics the head is to the left of the pic right above the leaf.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

its a bug mutant alien robot ok i really dont know but its creeping me out


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Where'd you get it?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

interesting....is it fish or is it a bug?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I found out what it is, it is a predacious diving beetle, it came out of a local waterway.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the real old school aquarium books, by William T Innes, had a picture of a thing just like that eating a guppy. I've had dragon fly larvae come in with daphnia collected from local ponds, and they are nasty. But the predaceous diving beetle larvae is big league - it is a huge, nasty looking creature. I wouldn't keep it around unless I had a fishtank decorated like the set of Alien.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

navigator black said:


> One of the real old school aquarium books, by William T Innes, had a picture of a thing just like that eating a guppy. I've had dragon fly larvae come in with daphnia collected from local ponds, and they are nasty. But the predaceous diving beetle larvae is big league - it is a huge, nasty looking creature. I wouldn't keep it around unless I had a fishtank decorated like the set of Alien.


That sounds awesome! do it do it do it!!!


----------

